# Normal according to GP...but not I think



## Evie777 (May 7, 2015)

Hello. Last year, my FSH was 9.6. Im 33 and the gp said it was  "normal"  and to keep trying. Now a year later, it's 10.6.. And a new go has referred me to get my tubes checked...she is better than the last..but also says, I'm normal. And that age is on my side...but from what I'm reading, it's not...it's really getting me down.. Why did they not help me last year, when I was under a 10? 

Need a hug.


----------



## TrionaT (Sep 30, 2013)

Hi Evie,
Sounds like first Dr didnt do much for you.at least
You are getting checked out now.I lied to my Dr 
First time i went and said we were trying for 18
Mnths when it was only 5.luckily i did as we found
Out DH had no sperm and i could
have wasted a year just because according to them i was young but  i just knew something wasnt right..
Good luck with your tests.pelvic ultrasound and blood test first step in right direction and also  DH needs checkingxx


----------



## June2015 (Jun 20, 2015)

Hi Evie

Sorry to hear you're down. Here's that virtual hug you need  

FSH sounds OK, nothing terrible, so probably why they didn't look further, although I know that doesn't help you. Google can give you so many mixed messages about what's normal and you'll drive yourself crazy looking, mind you we all do it!!  Did she say why she's checking your tubes over say other blood tests eg AMH, prolactinetc?  Any male investigation going on?  As TroniaT said it could  be a male problem.  

I find most GPs do not take fertility concerns seriously. That maybe an unfair comment, but it's what  I've experienced.  I know my irregular periods where put down to stress, when in fact it turns out it was a classic sign of my overies screaming something was wrong, all the time I knew deep down it wasn't just stress.  My point is that if you feel something is still not right go back and put pressure on them. That said it's good that she's instigated some investigation so now the ball is rolling for you. 

Good luck hun xx


----------



## Evie777 (May 7, 2015)

Triona, thanks for your reply! Omg! It really is rubbish how they make people keep trying instead of looking into things! Well done for exaggerating the time! My DH did get checked, he's all good 😀. I guess will see what happens next..

June, thanks for the virtual hug sweets!! From all the evil googling, it appears my FSH is borderline, about to get into diminishing...  I had all the other tests the same time as the FSH apart from AMH, as they don't do it on the NHS. Everything else is good. Defo ovulating (progesterone came back at 85). Think she's referred me cos it's been over 2 years now and DH is all good as well as my other results. (Can't remember my LH) but was around 6.9/7ish I think...

I'm concerned, as in East Sussex, they don't offer IVF to ladies with FSH over 10. So...it's rubbish they sent me away to try more last year  

Sorry for waffling on and on!  

I know what you mean, it really is a struggle to get gp's to listen. The second one was lots more attentive and gave me a pelvic exam (quick and easy, not ultra scan) which the first had never performed. 

Thanks for listening..would be lost without the support!


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Hey honey try not to worry - your FSH will fluctuate and does go up or down. Some people find health kicks (wheatgrass, dhea supplements, going organic/veggie etc) really helps too. If you have a look on the high FSH section of the IVF thread hopefully you will be reassured that yours isn't too high 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=535.0

It might also be an idea to contact your CCG via email and ask them to send you the funding criteria and assisted conception allowances - it only takes a few minutes but can be really useful. I think the problem with your GP is that you maybe in an area where it's 24months TTC before they will refer in the absence of any known issue (and 9.6 fsh wouldn't generally be seen as an issue as it's within the standard parameters). I know it's frustrating honey, but really hoping things improve for you from now and the more information you get the better armed you will be 

Xxx


----------



## Evie777 (May 7, 2015)

Hi Cloudy   thank you for your lovely responce. I have gone organic where possible  (meat and veggies) and have switched to non-homogenised milk. I take it the ladt thing I need is cow hormones. Also no caffeine. Currently taking maca, agnus castus and ubiqnolq10...hopeful it will all help..still need to buy omega 3 and royal gelly. 

Well, if not a bfp, Im definitely healthier! Youre right FSH is borderline, guess classed as elevated. Good idea on contacting CCG. 

Thanks again lovely


----------



## Orchid-1 (Nov 5, 2014)

Evie just tell GP that you have been trying to conceive for 3 years and that they now have to refer you for IVF! They are not gynaes so their knowledge is limited.x


----------



## Jenso (Jan 15, 2013)

On what day of your cycle was your FSH 10.6? When I first did my FSH test mine was around 10, but that was on day 1 of my cycle and at least back then 10 was the cut off point for normal FSH. Because my GP didn't have any specialist knowledge she only checked that each result was within the reference values. We were referred to fertility clinic and it turned out I had a very low egg reserve with an AMH of 2.6 at 31. Obviously your egg reserve could be fine, but I would push for referral to a fertility clinic as you do not want to waste any more time.

Best of luck!


----------

